# [Indian NR] 3x3 BLD 1:11.15 Nikhil Mande



## mande (Jan 23, 2013)

[youtubehd]NricPtGP5YE[/youtubehd]

Exec could've been much better...hands were shaking throughout because of nervousness...was expecting sub 1:10, still good enough.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 23, 2013)

lol, whats with the india NRs?

impressive stuff, nice job


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: 3x3 BLD NR: 1:11.15 (Nikhil Mande)*

Awesome, Mande! It isn't far from the day when India will have a WR in its booty. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------

